# How to Defeat prank callers in Dubai?



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a friend who receives prank calls every day for the past few weeks. She is on du. 

In the UK, if police are notified they can locate the prank caller and arrest him. 

What can be done in Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

She has two options.

Contact Du and tell them she is receiving nuisance calls. They may be able to block the number.

If this doesn't work,she can make a complaint at a police station, but she'll need to have evidence of calls received.

-


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know about Du but Etisalat is pretty helpful with this kind of thing as are the Police but there is also Al Ameen (think that's how you spell it). This is an governmental organization that is specifically for the public to report such situations - the website is http://www.alameen.ae/.


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

She made a complaint about 2 weeks ago at a police station but the case is still processing...and it seems du can't block the number. Thanks for your replies all


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> She made a complaint about 2 weeks ago at a police station but the case is still processing...and it seems du can't block the number. Thanks for your replies all


Hi Burj, the easiest way for your friend to solve this problem is by getting a smartphone, such as an Iphone or an Android-based phone.

On the Iphone, you can download a trial app called 'Blacklist', which will let her block two numbers for free. If she gets the paid version, she can block more numbers.

On the Android-based phone, she can just save the number she's getting the prank calls from, and then in the settings for that contact, she can click the option to 'redirect all calls from this number to voicemail'. Doesn't matter if you don't actually have a voicemail package, you just won't ever receive any calls from that contact ever again. It will just be blocked.

I have had both phones (am using an Android-based HTC Desire currently), and have successfully used both the above options to block prank callers.

This is much easier than trying to get the cellular company to block the prankster. Good luck!


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

Fudzzz that is the best answer yet, she has an iPhone so I'll tell her to try that. Thank you so much!


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> Fudzzz that is the best answer yet, she has an iPhone so I'll tell her to try that. Thank you so much!


No problem. Just a correction though; for the iPhone, the app is called 'iBlacklist', not 'Blacklist', if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a related note; there was this news in Gulf News today where a woman was sentenced for recording a phone conversation with a person who cheated her.
So i am guessing even if its a prank call it may be illegal to record the conversation

gulfnews : Woman faces jail for recording call

Ras Al Khaimah: Beware of recording a phone call as it can land you behind bars for breach of privacy, said a court official.

In a recent incident, an Emirati woman was sentenced by a Ras Al Khaimah court to a suspended one-month jail term and ordered to pay a fine of Dh200 on the charge of recording a phone conversation, a judiciary official at the court said.

He said the Emirati woman was forced to record a phone conversation with an Arab national she had hired to complete her transactions in a government department for Dh110. The woman recorded the call in order to obtain a confession from the man for failing to fulfil his part of the contract despite having taken the money. He had also stopped answering her calls and gave different excuses to justify why he had not completed her transactions, said the official.

He said the woman went to the RAK police headquarters to file a case against the Arab man and played the recorded call to the police. But this step was taken against her as it was considered "unauthorised to interfere in the privacy and sanctity of others".


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> In the UK, if police are notified they can locate the prank caller and arrest him.


Sounds very unlikely to me, without more than a mere accusation. 

Blocking the number is probably the best approach, if possible.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

What about joining them ?

This thing works both ways...

If you cannot win, join them LOL.


----------

